# Grinder upgrade: Mazzer Major E



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

I bought a second hand Mazzer Major E off eBay to replace the build in grinder on my Barista Express. It was a 2013 model that has done around 7000 shots but the seller had replaced the burrs so I can't complain.

The birds have been levelled and the power cord replaced as well as a much needed clean up. The original paint job had a long of dings and scratches so it was in need of a fresh paint job. I'm not comfortable putting a grinder in the oven to take the motor out just to get powder coated so I dismantled and sprayed it myself. Looks like it was always this colour.

Been using it for 2 weeks now and I'm quite enjoying the coffee. Grinds very fast even for unseasoned burrs.


----------

